# HDR Photo Editing



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

So, I have been hard at work taking pictures with my new camera and then using my Photo editing software to create HDR images - High Dynamic Range. Here is a couple of my edits, accompanied by the originals, see what you guys think of them! opcorn:

Here is the first one:


















Next:


















I may post more later


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Very well done. Although I find the sky on the second one a little heavy. 

It is quite difficult to be objective of one's own work with HDR because of the sudden increase in detail and colour. That said, you have managed to draw out a gread deal of hidden detail - the rusting tin... 

Great stuff


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

I am one that likes more of a realistic tone to my pictures. In the first one you captured a lot of good detail in the HDR, for my tastes it is to color saturated. But that is easily fixed by just using your photo editor and reducing the saturation.

In the second one it looks more like art then a picture. It is cool, but I don't use my HDRs for that. Mostly I am a beginner with the HDRs and I am trying to just get back the highlights and shadows that have been lost by the lack of dynamic range in a camera.

As Donald says a little heavy.

But depending on what you are shooting for depends on how you need to look at it. If you are going for the dramatic surreal image, the second one really is striking.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

I was trying to go for a surreal look on the second one, but I appreciate what your saying about them being a bit heavy. I might do another rendition of it.

Here are some others, a little more subtle:

















And this one, I was trying to accent the range of colour:


----------

